# Shoal Of Red/caribes Or Shoal Of Golds/macs?



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Just got my 180g moved to my new home and is two weeks into the cylce. 
I am thinking about starting a shoal of Gold Macs or waiting until caribe season and starting a shoal or mixed pygos.
Just looking for opinions.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

if you get gold macs, try and get them from brazil...they seem to tolerate each other much better than ones from argentina, and they max out smaller. plus, it's more $$$, but try and get them at least 4"+. under that and cannibalism is a bitch.

i'd go with 15-20 of them, an overstocked tank, but that's just me. i always thought it would be sweet to have an overstocked tank of them, like you see some of pygos.

if they all kill each other, then, well, you shouldn't have taken my advice


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id go with caribe/pygos


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Macs eat each other


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

ooooooooooh yea macs are not very nice to each other i started with 13 now have 3 and bought another to make 4 and knock on wood they are okay together so far.


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

I have had macs before in the past, but never in a shoal. The one mac I had was one of the coolest fish as far as personality and aggression. I thought it would be cool to have a shoal of fish like him.
I just sold off some caribe and reds before i had to move the aquarium. I really enjoyed the pygo shoal, but not sure if i want to wait until caribe are back in stock.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

a big @ss shoal of pygos.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I have kept both and you will always have to keep a sharp eye on the Macs cause they will kill each other. If you want a good shoal go with the Pygo's and you wont have as many problems.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

thundergolf said:


> *I have had macs before in the past, but never in a shoal.* The one mac I had was one of the coolest fish as far as personality and aggression. I thought it would be cool to have a shoal of fish like him.
> I just sold off some caribe and reds before i had to move the aquarium. I really enjoyed the pygo shoal, but not sure if i want to wait until caribe are back in stock.


They are more fun when kept solo, they're more on edge when in a group, atleast mine were


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Would it be best to wait until caribe season? Or should i get some reds now and introduce the caribe when available?


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

i would start with 15 baby caribe

imo reds are boring if i were you i would wat hopeullythey will be here around a month


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

thundergolf said:


> Would it be best to wait until caribe season? Or should i get some reds now and introduce the caribe when available?


Id wait till the caribe season to get some as they would only be about 1-1.5" If you got reds now they could be over 2" by then. When you get 1" caribe it shouldn't be hard for you to get 1" reds too even if you picked them up from the same vendor.


----------



## Briaan (Feb 9, 2011)

How much do caribe go for on a vender like aquascape?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

$20-30 usually.


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Im leaning toward just waiting, its just difficult to look @ just neons and danios in a 180g.
It would also be nice to find some terns to add to the shoal.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

the wait will be worth it. I looked at my 180g with bunch neons and angels for a while. well still looking at them now lol


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I was in the same boat as you, I couldn't look at an empty tank. So while I'm waiting for Caribe season on my big tank, I started a smaller saltwater tank to keep me occupied!

Start a nano saltwater tank. Someone to hold you over until Caribe/Tern become more available.

Just an option I suppose.


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks Guys!! Im sure the wait will be worth it.
Is the caribe and ternz season near the same time?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

terns didnt even come in last year. Wait for the cariba but I wouldnt put reds in there with them... Shoal the cariba only why through less valuable fish in there?


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Caribe and piraya would be nice


----------

